# Competition Powerlifting Belts



## big phil (Sep 21, 2008)

Have been searching around for a bloody good belt ...

Been looking at the TITAN Toro lever belt and at 68 quid it aught to do the trick , There are other lever belts on the market but i can only find 1 store in the UK that sells these kind of belts

Does anyone own a lever belt ? If so are you happy with it ?

can anyone recommend an alternative ? doesn't have to be a lever belt !!

thanks

Phil


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Lever belts can be a pain to adjust if you want them tighter or looser for squat and DL, you need to undo the screws, I have an Inzer one, and hardly ever used it.

Go to PLUK and PM Andy Bolton, he stocks Inzer stuff and may have something cheaper?


----------



## big phil (Sep 21, 2008)

Cheers Pal !!! thats great !!


----------

